# Cooking quinoa in a rice cooker?



## pengyou (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it possible to cook quinoa in a rice cooker?  I am really into things that you can "set and forget", so to speak. Also rice cookers, if using the same weight of quinoa and water should produce pretty close to the same results in about the same time, every time.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 3, 2013)

Sure can. I use the 2:1 ratio of water to quinoa. I let mine sit in cold water for about 15 minutes and then drain. Then "toast" it lightly, in the rice cooker, before adding the water (or broth) to cook.


----------



## Breathing Couch (Nov 3, 2013)

do you cook on a brown setting or white rice setting?


----------



## Zereh (Nov 3, 2013)

My cooker doesn't have settings. I just add the correct level of grain-to-water and let it go. 

If it did have settings, I'd use the one for white rice because they use the same ratio and cook in similar amounts of time.


----------



## pengyou (Nov 4, 2013)

Have you ever tried putting milk in your rice cooker with the quiinoa? I have seen a couple of recipes that require this.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 4, 2013)

I have not, but wouldn't hesitate to do so. I'm all for trying new things!


----------



## Caslon (Nov 5, 2013)

I never heard of quiona until I saw this Bud Light  ad.  Even then I thought quiona was just something they made up.  

Bud Light NFL - "Quinoa" - YouTube


----------



## Zereh (Nov 6, 2013)

haha =P


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2013)

Loved that ad! 

I don't have a rice cooker so can't comment on that, but I do love quinoa and always have this kind in the pantry. It's pre-rinsed.  It's so easy to make in just a regular saucepan.  I reduce the amount of water by about a quarter cup per cup of quinoa, and also reduce the cooking time by several minutes less than what the package calls for, because by the time you turn off the heat and let it sit for a few, it's done.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2013)

A recent quinoa salad with whatever veggies I had in the fridge, and a simple olive oil and lemon juice dressing.  Deelish.  You can do so many things with quinoa during these winter months....add them to soups, chili, etc.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks delicious with all those chopped up vegetables, even tho its served on an old dirty treebranch.


----------



## pengyou (Nov 13, 2013)

Caslon said:


> Looks delicious with all those chopped up vegetables, even tho its served on an old dirty treebranch.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 13, 2013)

Caslon said:


> Looks delicious with all those chopped up vegetables, even tho its served on an old dirty treebranch.



Haha!  That was pretty funny - I forgot about this thread.


----------

